# the blind Meat Cutter



## stevegomes (Aug 7, 2007)

hello. 
I am Steve the blind meat cutter from Denver Colorado. I am really blind and I got the name blind meat cutter from my friend Doctor Paul Gingrich who was a meat cutter for a store called Alfalfa's in boulder. I wanted to learn how to cut up whole chickens and he said "Let us close our eyes and cut meat and see how we do and we will call you if we think we can do it" So he called later and said come in tomorrow at 0800 and we will try it. He introduced me to customers as our new blind meat cutter. I learned how to make sausage and have all kinds of fun preparing food. Well, I need a new hobby and a new toy. I am going to get the Weber smoky Mountain soon. I am gona want to learn how to smoke brisket and pork and sausage. Right now I am on the virtual Weber board and am learning a lot there. So lets see if we can get any fatter and have fun. You can go to my web site and read the stories and see pictures of me and my Irish Catholic guide dog Finnegan. 


Beer is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy. Benjamin Franklin 


my web site
www.11954.com/gomes
phone 720-747-4990


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome, glad to have ya


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! Check out Jeff's free 5 day e-course on smoking meat http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html. Glad you found us and I look forward to your posts!


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You came to the right place to hone your smokin skills. Keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## doc (Aug 7, 2007)

Good to have you aboard. Checked out your website. Feel free to ask if you have any questions!

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wecome to the SMF. I respect the fact that you are continuing to challenge yourself. It helps to keep focus on life. I know you'll be in some smoke before you know it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome Steve -

You'll love this site. Wonderful friends, great recipes and all kinds of support for all kinds of smokers! Enjoy!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

*Welcome aboard sir, and more power to ya! Terry
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to this forum.  There's many good folk here.  I look forward to hearing of your smokin'!  You're going to love it!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Steve!!! The WSM is an excellent beginners smoker IMO and TVWBB is a great resource to learn the nuances of mastering it.


----------



## msmith (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF .


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Steve, glad you joined us! There is a wealth of knowledge here, so feel free to ask questions and share your experiences with us!

Take care!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 9, 2007)

welcome to SMF. glad you found us.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome Steve to SMF ... I'd love to hear more about your support group and how you manage your life. I think we could learn a lot by emulating how you learned to cut meat by feel.
Hope we can be of some help to you, but I suspect we'll learn more from you.
Again welcome!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If a blind guy can use a knife, i guess you can play with fire!
P.S. how do you read the posts?


----------



## flagriller (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, glad you found us.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard Steve and Finnegan!  I was wondering how you read the blog also.  There is a ton of useful knowledge, and being a butcher you'll have the best cuts of meat.  Can you "feel" the difference in well marbled cuts of beef???  I hope it's ok to ask these question..


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

My cousin is blind and his computer talks to him.  It reads the post to him. Kind of kewl. He's faster at searching the net than I am and I can see pretty well - relatively speaking.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Steve!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you, but I've been offline due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## cheech (Aug 21, 2007)

So glad you found us and enjoy the great art of smoking meat. Sit back and enjoy the smell


----------

